# Interested in starting a business in Australia



## Tonisva (Feb 16, 2011)

Before starting my first post, id like to introduce myself, and say that I am very happy that such a forum exists. 

Several years ago, I had a wealthy father who passed away and inherited me a quite large sum of money. Now that I am 22 years old, I would like to start a beach bar in a tropical country. I dont really need to work for a living, but I just cant stand standing still and wasting my fathers money while being completely useless as a person myself. Ive had the idea for the past 2 years, and I dont have any business education, but I have read numerous books about starting a bar and quite alot of work has been done already. The problem is that I really havent found any books about starting a business in a foreign country. If you know about any similar books please do tell me.

What do you think is the easiest country to set up a business in as a foreigner?
What do you think the step by step process will be like? What to do first?
Any help you can give me is greatly appreciated.


----------



## aussieland (Oct 14, 2008)

Well I would also be interested in started business in Aussieland...but offcourse after reach'g there...


----------



## Dolly (Feb 17, 2008)

Hi there,

Here is the DIAC link for business visas:- Business Development - Provisional - Business - Visas & Immigration

To obtain a business visa you would need to have a successful business career. Anyhoo, have a look at the link and see if you fit the requirements.

Dolly


----------



## spamdavy (Nov 10, 2011)

Tonisva,

Did you ever find a way to start a business? The requirements for a provisional Business Visa are quite high considering the failure rate of new businesses. 

I am looking to test an idea out as well but cannot with the current Visa restrictions.

Thanks,
davy


----------

